# gay community has their say



## charlie big time

http://www.drive.com.au/news/articl...-new/news/general/2004/08/27/FFX8P9X7DYD.html


----------



## L8_0RGY

Nice one Titie  :wink:


----------



## scoTTy

<< MOVED FROM OFF TOPIC >>

I'm not sure I've moved a thread from off-topic to ******** before but heres goes!!


----------



## caney

oh my god  scooby owners were right!


----------



## melchizedik

Charlie Big Time, I find the term 'rear gunners' quite homophobic...and I am suprised that there has been no comment from any of the moderators.


----------



## 55JWB

I'm sure it was meant 'tougue in cheek'


----------



## melchizedik

Whether it was tongue in cheek or not is irrelevant. Would you say the same thing about a racist comment? Racsim and homophobia are based on ignorance and hate, hurt people and encourage and perpetuate negative stereotypes. Comments like this need to be challenged and that's what I'm doing.


----------



## caney

melchizedik said:


> Whether it was tongue in cheek or not is irrelevant. Would you say the same thing about a racist comment? Racsim and homophobia are based on ignorance and hate, hurt people and encourage and perpetuate negative stereotypes. Comments like this need to be challenged and that's what I'm doing.


lighten up mate :?


----------



## charlie big time

melchizedik said:


> Whether it was tongue in cheek or not is irrelevant. Would you say the same thing about a racist comment? Racsim and homophobia are based on ignorance and hate, hurt people and encourage and perpetuate negative stereotypes. Comments like this need to be challenged and that's what I'm doing.


i've got a an old soap box you can have. it's only got a few scratches, but it's yours for fiver :-*


----------



## Alf GarneTT

Call me a front gunner if you want! I wont be offended...the tough skinned, hetrosexual, not racist, not homophobic, slightly sexist  guy I am


----------



## Wak

Makes me much happier I chose a coupe! :wink: :lol:


----------



## charlie big time

Wak said:


> Makes me much happier I chose a coupe! :wink: :lol:


 :lol: me too

but you can call me what you want ... i'm driving the car of my dreams


----------



## CH_Peter

Wonder how long it took up Audi to come up with their respsonse. Very clever.


----------



## ronin

melchizedik said:


> Charlie Big Time, I find the term 'rear gunners' quite homophobic...and I am suprised that there has been no comment from any of the moderators.


Do you also collect stamps?
just you sound that interesting.....................


----------



## kmpowell

melchizedik said:


> Charlie Big Time, I find the term 'rear gunners' quite homophobic...and I am suprised that there has been no comment from any of the moderators.


are any of these more suitable for your taste? :

'Anal Avengers'
'Carrot Crunchers'
'Uphill Gardeners'
'Rectal Rangers'
'Sausage Jockeys'
'Poo Pushers'


----------



## Widget

I have a friend who's nickname is 'Melch'. He is not a dick, so could you please change your forum name.

I'm surprised no moderators have picked up on this.


----------



## charlie big time

can i just point out. i didn't post this to have a pop at the happy people and i certainly didn't think 'mzmzxms', (what ever his name is) would have got on his soap box about it. it's a term i've always used and my happy friends don't seem to have a problem with it; so why soap box queen has, i don't know. :?

it's better than chocolate storm trooper :lol:


----------



## melchizedik

Hey Guys......I'm trying to make a serious point that perhaps you should all reflect on, but it seems to have gone right over your heads!!!!
Whatever happened to intelligent debate??!!


----------



## Private Prozac

Take your debate to the 'Off topic' or 'Flame' rooms.

For goodness sakes, it was a light hearted comment to fellow 'adults' and not put up to prompt some serious debate. People like you with no sense of humour or perspective on life seem to create a world where they relish in homophobia.

At the end of the day, the TT has won an award as voted by the Gay community so lets all be gay and happy shall we?


----------



## racer

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: If I find this thread hilarious does that make me a bad person? :?:


----------



## Wak

auditt260bhp said:


> At the end of the day, the TT has won an award as voted by the Gay community so lets all be gay and happy shall we?


Only the TTR owners! :lol:


----------



## L8_0RGY

kmpowell said:


> melchizedik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie Big Time, I find the term 'rear gunners' quite homophobic...and I am suprised that there has been no comment from any of the moderators.
> 
> 
> 
> are any of these more suitable for your taste? :
> 
> 'Anal Avengers'
> 'Carrot Crunchers'
> 'Uphill Gardeners'
> 'Rectal Rangers'
> 'Sausage Jockeys'
> 'Poo Pushers'
Click to expand...

OMFG :lol:  :lol:

I'm not one for gays any day, but some of you have really suprised me!


----------



## Silversea

melchizedik said:


> Hey Guys......I'm trying to make a serious point that perhaps you should all reflect on, but it seems to have gone right over your heads!!!!
> Whatever happened to intelligent debate??!!


Get a life....... :-*


----------



## charlie big time

Wak said:


> auditt260bhp said:
> 
> 
> 
> At the end of the day, the TT has won an award as voted by the Gay community so lets all be gay and happy shall we?
> 
> 
> 
> Only the TTR owners! :lol:
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## imster

melchizedik said:


> Charlie Big Time, I find the term 'rear gunners' quite homophobic...and I am suprised that there has been no comment from any of the moderators.


I thought he was referring to the exhaust??????

BTW well said Wak  glad I got a coupe too


----------



## racer

Does having both mean I'm bi-sexual?


----------



## 55JWB

This thread has made me laugh out loud like no other for a long time :lol:

Being married to an ex-air-hostess who has lots of gay friends and have now become my gay freinds, I have not met one with a sense of humour bypass  

Normal people, normal sense of humour......

Maybe its a closet thing?? :?

Jason


----------



## A3DFU

racer said:


> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: If I find this thread hilarious does that make me a bad person? :?:


Is this a question for the _Off Topic _:roll:


----------



## charlie big time

55JWB said:


> This thread has made me laugh out loud like no other for a long time :lol:
> 
> Being married to an ex-air-hostess who has lots of gay friends and have now become my gay freinds, I have not met one with a sense of humour bypass
> 
> Normal people, normal sense of humour......
> 
> Maybe its a closet thing?? :?
> 
> Jason


you're right Jason, i've had another read and it's hilarious. i guess we have to thank mxmcm, (i just can never remember his name) without his pulpit speach we wouldn't be having such a laugh. not to mention the very funny and witty replies that've been posted :lol: :lol:

no hard feelings mzmmsm :-*


----------



## icruicks

Had to look it up:

rear gunner n.

In aviation terms, a gunner who shoots one of his own side by firing his _lamb cannon_ (qv) into their _bomb bay _(qv).

http://www.viz.co.uk/profanisaurus/profanis.htm

:lol:


----------



## Silversea

icruicks said:


> rear gunner n.
> 
> In aviation terms, a gunner who shoots one of his own side by firing his _lamb cannon_ (qv) into their _bomb bay _(qv).


This thread just gets better and better...... :lol:


----------



## StuarTT

I read the title of this thread and thought it was a follow-on from lasts week's thread about fitting people in the rear seats of a TTC.


----------



## scoTTy

Silversea said:


> This thread just gets better and better...... :lol:


Maybe or maybe not depending on your stance.

Quick point - this thread has now been off topic for a couple of pages. If it doesn't go back on to TT's then I'll put it back in off topic. :?


----------



## Wak

scoTTy said:


> Silversea said:
> 
> 
> 
> This thread just gets better and better...... :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe or maybe not depending on your stance.
> 
> Quick point - this thread has now been off topic for a couple of pages. If it doesn't go back on to TT's then I'll put it back in off topic. :?
Click to expand...

TT!


----------



## scoTTy

Thanks Wak. I'm happy now! :wink:


----------



## Wak

scoTTy said:


> Thanks Wak. I'm happy now! :wink:


Sorry, I'm getting cabin fever living out of hotel rooms!


----------



## pgtt

kmpowell said:


> melchizedik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie Big Time, I find the term 'rear gunners' quite homophobic...and I am suprised that there has been no comment from any of the moderators.
> 
> 
> 
> are any of these more suitable for your taste? :
> 
> 'Anal Avengers'
> 'Carrot Crunchers'
> 'Uphill Gardeners'
> 'Rectal Rangers'
> 'Sausage Jockeys'
> 'Poo Pushers'
Click to expand...

ROTFLMAO   :lol: :lol:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You

I'm with ScoTTy on this - if this topic is going to talk about the original article, all well and good.
If it's going to head off onto discussions about sexual prefernces, it shouldn't be in here....

So - in probably a vain attempt :roll: - it's good to see that our cars can still win awards after all this time


----------



## sico

charlie big time said:


> http://www.drive.com.au/news/articl...-new/news/general/2004/08/27/FFX8P9X7DYD.html


What a bummer!

:lol:


----------



## TTej

kmpowell said:


> melchizedik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Charlie Big Time, I find the term 'rear gunners' quite homophobic...and I am suprised that there has been no comment from any of the moderators.
> 
> 
> 
> are any of these more suitable for your taste? :
> 
> 'Anal Avengers'
> 'Carrot Crunchers'
> 'Uphill Gardeners'
> 'Rectal Rangers'
> 'Sausage Jockeys'
> 'Poo Pushers'
Click to expand...

what about
'Bum Bandits'
'Marmite Miners'
'Rectum Raiders'
'Anal Crusaders'
people to cruise down the 'Bournville Boulevard'

And before MXMXMX gets all upset, my girlfriends gay mates told me most of these, and now they are my friends.

Nice to still have the TT win some award

But on a serious question 'If you did walk into a gay bar, would you feel a pr!ck???'


----------



## imster

TTej said:


> And before MXMXMX gets all upset, my girlfriends gay mates told me most of these, and now they are my friends.
> 
> Nice to still have the TT win some award


The question is how good a friend are they?

8)


----------



## TTej

imster said:


> TTej said:
> 
> 
> 
> And before MXMXMX gets all upset, my girlfriends gay mates told me most of these, and now they are my friends.
> 
> Nice to still have the TT win some award
> 
> 
> 
> The question is how good a friend are they?
> 
> 8)
Click to expand...

Unlike you Imster its just a purly Platonic relationship.

I know how you like to go out in the 'Pinker' parts of town and have a few cloudy drinks to settle your nerves

Imster out on the town


----------



## sp3ctre

melchizedik said:


> Whatever happened to intelligent debate??!!


Considering there's lots of us... would that make it a.... wait for it...

... mass-debate :wink:


----------



## TTej

sp3ctre said:


> melchizedik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whatever happened to intelligent debate??!!
> 
> 
> 
> Considering there's lots of us... would that make it a.... wait for it...
> 
> ... mass-debate :wink:
Click to expand...

ROFLMAO


----------



## bash-the-monkey

"bomb bay" ?

I find that offensive (and I'm not even Indian)

well, I'd be buggered if I went to Gay Paris

This thread is becoming a pain in the arse  and some moderator should reach-around and pull it off :roll: . It's contents are getting harder to swallow :wink: and some of the things are difficult to mentally fondle with :lol: .

Bowling from the pavillion end.
Dancing at the other end of the ballroom
Buggering another bloke.....er........okay that might not be a real one.

I once went to Brighton and came back with a sore arse - mind you, I had just done the London to Brighton Bike Ride for charity.   

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## bash-the-monkey

oh...and to bring it back online - just because some gay people like your car doesn't mean you're gay or have gay tastes (unless you like films about Gladiators and have a male dog called Scraps - see Airplane!)

Hell, I like the BMW M3 SMG - doesn't make the drivers into film loving, monkey-slapping sex gods now does it?

Does it?

Wow - i'd better steer away from being the Voice of Reason (again  )

Bash - off for a bout of Roman Wrestling

www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## TTej

Bash just niticed your location

Now what do they say about walking down the 'Wigan pier', maybe drinking 'Ginger Beer'


----------



## digimeisTTer

Damn! missed this whole thread....

Oh you forgot "Turd Burglars"


----------



## uppTTnorth

wohooooooooooooooo i have a Lamb Cannon :lol:


----------



## saint

melchizedik said:


> Whether it was tongue in cheek or not is irrelevant. Would you say the same thing about a racist comment? Racsim and homophobia are based on ignorance and hate, hurt people and encourage and perpetuate negative stereotypes. Comments like this need to be challenged and that's what I'm doing.


Hrm - maybe - but what is wrong with holding views that may oppose someone elses religion/sexuality/etc etc? Why does everything have to be Uber PC and clinical?


----------



## imster

TTej said:


> imster said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTej said:
> 
> 
> 
> And before MXMXMX gets all upset, my girlfriends gay mates told me most of these, and now they are my friends.
> 
> Nice to still have the TT win some award
> 
> 
> 
> The question is how good a friend are they?
> 
> 8)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unlike you Imster its just a purly Platonic relationship.
> 
> I know how you like to go out in the 'Pinker' parts of town and have a few cloudy drinks to settle your nerves
> 
> Imster out on the town
Click to expand...

ROFL!!!

ttej all the good relationships start plutonic but I hear that although they start plutonic the tend to revert to filthy bedroom games later on....

Be warned bro!!


----------



## TTotal

Note the lack of responses from TTR owners on this thread :?


----------



## kingcutter

pass the KY then i want to gel my hair :lol:


----------



## TTotal

I use George.....


----------



## digimeisTTer

TTotal said:


> Note the lack of responses from TTR owners on this thread :?


John, obviously you're comfortable with your sexuality and happy to drive a vehicle which has been awarded "Gay" (am i allowed to say that) Icon status. whereas there may be a few closet TTR's out there! :wink:


----------



## L7

how can a ttr become a gay icon, has one been caught taking it up the gary glitter!


----------



## ColDiTT

Well I suppose it depends on which one you believe :?

Porsche Boxster

3 Series Bimmer

See you in Other Marques :wink:


----------



## digimeisTTer

Or, 
http://www.planetout.com/content/slideshow/splash.html?coll=290&order=9&navpath=/topics/living/auto/

Note the title......made me chuckle! :lol:

great site, well found! , but you drive a TTR i notice, *and* you're married?

have you told Mrs ColDiTT yet?


----------



## bobdabuilda

"Being Politically Correct means always having to say you're sorry." 
Charles OSGOOD

What a great laugh this thread has been!!! I agree with the latter post with respect to lightening up and how ridiculously pc us Brits have got.
PS bring back hanging. :twisted:


----------



## scoTTy

*** MOVED to OFF TOPIC ***

Nothing to do with TT's anymore so I've moved it back to off topic.


----------



## vlastan

Although, we have to have fun from time to time, we have to accept that someone may get offended.

Of course I am not offended at all by this thread and learning so much from it.

But one thing that I don't understand...why is it important what car the homosexuals and the heterosexuals drive? Also in this article by gay did they mean both men and women?

Finally because the award was won in Australia it doesn't mean that this will be the case here too. So TTR drivers you can sleep at night without fear that you may wake up with a boyfriend in the morning. :lol:


----------



## bash-the-monkey

> you can sleep at night without fear that you may wake up with a boyfriend in the morning.


well that's a shame for some lonely ladies out there :lol: :lol:

Bash
www.bashthemonkey.com


----------



## Kell

To answer your question first Nik, I think the fact that the TT has been awarded any award by the gay community, just strengthens the Scooby/Clio/Evo drivers' opinion that we are all a bunch of 'hairdressers' (no Offence KC).

In fact, the Silver TTR has always been seen as a gay icon - even while we were talking about getting our coupe 2 1/2 years ago, we were toying with the idea of a roadster and one of the wife's clients warned us off that particular combination (he had one and he was gay (probably still is).

I seem to remember making this point in my TTR versus TTC thread some two years ago. Anyway, back to the matter of the name calling, I'm quite surprised at you lot rerally. They may all be made in jest and have no malice in them, but that doesn't mean that it's OK. If you saw the programme about Bernard Manning last night - that was his excuse too.

As for your response to someone saying that they found the name calling offensive, I find it incredible that rather than simply say sorry and change the title of the thread, it merely prompted more. Personally, it doesn't bother me, but if someone is offended then as far as I'm concerned the offensive posts should be removed by a moderator - and certainly not added to by one.

And if you think that makes me gay, then believe what you like.


----------



## garyc

Kell said:


> And if you think that makes me gay, then believe what you like.


Ohh. Chase me, chase me. :wink:

I just don't see the problem with one's car being popular with homos - their tastes are usually considered to be quite good.

Do you think Judy Garland would have chosen a TT?


----------



## jampott

garyc said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> 
> And if you think that makes me gay, then believe what you like.
> 
> 
> 
> Ohh. Chase me, chase me. :wink:
> 
> I just don't see the problem with one's car being popular with homos - their tastes are usually considered to be quite good.
> 
> Do you think Judy Garland would have chosen a TT?
Click to expand...

Was she a raging lezza then?


----------



## garyc

Yes, that's right Timbo.

http://ask.yahoo.com/ask/20030909.html


----------



## melchizedik

saint said:


> melchizedik said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whether it was tongue in cheek or not is irrelevant. Would you say the same thing about a racist comment? Racsim and homophobia are based on ignorance and hate, hurt people and encourage and perpetuate negative stereotypes. Comments like this need to be challenged and that's what I'm doing.
> 
> 
> 
> Hrm - maybe - but what is wrong with holding views that may oppose someone elses religion/sexuality/etc etc? Why does everything have to be Uber PC and clinical?
Click to expand...




Kell said:


> Anyway, back to the matter of the name calling, I'm quite surprised at you lot rerally. They may all be made in jest and have no malice in them, but that doesn't mean that it's OK. If you saw the programme about Bernard Manning last night - that was his excuse too.
> 
> As for your response to someone saying that they found the name calling offensive, I find it incredible that rather than simply say sorry and change the title of the thread, it merely prompted more. Personally, it doesn't bother me, but if someone is offended then as far as I'm concerned the offensive posts should be removed by a moderator - and certainly not added to by one.
> 
> And if you think that makes me gay, then believe what you like.


There is nothing wrong with holding opposing views. Let's face it we have judgments on certain races/people/behaviours. Just keep those views to yourself - that way you don't offend people. It's not being Uber pc either - the NHS (where I work), local authorities, LEA's and Police hold the same views and do not tolerate racist or homophobic remarks. Why should I tolerate them on this forum. Afterall one would expect owners of TT's to have higher than average incomes, and have a higher level of education. Higher education relates to higher levels of acceptance/tolerance in society.

Instead of addressing the issue at hand you pass it off by making crude and childish jokes or making a personal attack on me/ gay people.


----------



## garyc

I don't how can one make a personal attack on gay *people*? The plural can never be personal. :?: But I know where you are coming from.

Fortunately this is not the Police Force, NHS, nor any other public body paralysed with PCness. Rather it is a web forum supported by mainly intelligent and aware folk who are mature enough to know when to make light of issues with humour and tact and when to leave alone. It is also well moderated (I know I would say that :wink: )

Opposing views are always welcome.

Please remember the following before making any XXXphobic or XXXist conclusions:

Phobia= an irrational fear or hatred of an object/phenomena. An opposing view or even an uncomfortableness or dislike of a phemonena does not in itself constitute a phobic approach.

No one here will support any real, overt and deliberate homophobic, rascist, sexist, ageist etc. attacks on anyone else, and moderators will act swiftly in any observed or reported incidents.

Meantime everyone should enjoy posting and no one should feel under attack. I am sure there was no malice or intend in the attack that you percieved.

Happy posting.


----------



## jampott

Homosexuality used to be ILLEGAL...

Then it was simply immoral.

Currently its "acceptable"...

Lets just hope they stop before its made compulsary.

Back to the point, though - why should anyone take serious offence at those terms? They mainly refer to anal sex, and therefore aren't for the exclusive use of the gay (delete as appropriate) community...


----------



## Kell

Good point Tim, and taken in isoloation a good lawyer mnay be able to argue that case in court, however, I'm pretty certain that most if not all of the people who mentioned those names did so in reference to gay men rather than heterosexual men engaging in anal sex with women - or even, for that matter two gay women where one of them is wearing a strap on...

...hang on, I'll be back in minute.


----------



## jampott

Kell said:


> Good point Tim, and taken in isoloation a good lawyer mnay be able to argue that case in court, however, I'm pretty certain that most if not all of the people who mentioned those names did so in reference to gay men rather than heterosexual men engaging in anal sex with women - or even, for that matter two gay women where one of them is wearing a strap on...
> 
> ...hang on, I'll be back in minute.


Maybe, but it still hardly qualifies as a homophobic reaction.

Personally, I'm not a great fan of "camp" - and that applies equally to both gay and straight men. Personal choice, not homophobic (or any other kind of) hatred.


----------



## Kell

Also true, but then that was never my argument. I didn't once use the word homophobic in any of my posts.

I don't really want to get into big debate about this, I'm just surprised at the reaction that's all. A group of adults start name calling of the level that you'd normally associate with the playground and when someone says 'Look, I'm sorry, but I find that a bit offensive' rather than stop everyone tells him to stop being such an idiot and then proceeds to add more names to the list.

In my opinion, and it is only my opinion, that 's not just childish, it's rude. As mentioned name calling doesn't automatically make you homophobic or even malicious, but then my argument is more about the fact that someone makes a (valid) complaint and receives nothing but mockery in return.

If the TT had been voted top car in Ebony magazine for instance and the thread title had said N*gger for instance, I doubt that:

a) it would have survived without being deleted
b) if someone did complain, they'd have been ridiculed
c) everyone would have attacked the complainant for being daft and then added more racist abuse - whether it be good natured or not.

I guess it depends on where your own 'personal comfort zones' are.


----------



## garyc

Kell said:


> I guess it depends on where your own 'personal comfort zones' are.


Or indeed 'discomfort zones'. 

It's an oddity that the Victorians (who like it or not are largely responsible for modern society's moral code) abhored buggary but embraced hunting; whereas today people abhor hunting and...


----------



## jampott

garyc said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> 
> I guess it depends on where your own 'personal comfort zones' are.
> 
> 
> 
> Or indeed 'discomfort zones'.
> 
> It's an oddity that the Victorians (who like it or not are largely responsible for modern society's moral code) abhored buggary but embraced hunting; whereas today people abhor hunting and...
Click to expand...

Sod 'em, I say


----------

